# Pokémon sheet music copyright?



## Sandstone-Shadow (Feb 16, 2011)

*Pokémon sheet music copyright?*

So I was bored today and I puzzled out the notes on the piano for GSC's Bellsprout Tower music. I really enjoy doing this, and I feel like it's a productive little something that I could put on my website.

My question is, would this violate copyrights? I've seen piano tutorials for game music before; do you think it's okay to post it as long as I'm not trying to get a profit from it?


----------



## goldenquagsire (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: Pokémon sheet music copyright?*

I'd think that as long as you're not trying to sell anything, it would slip quietly under the radar regardless of the complexities of copyright law.

btw, your idea actually sounds pretty awesome! So, go ahead and do it.


----------



## JackPK (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: Pokémon sheet music copyright?*

I've transcribed music and stuff like this in fandoms of musicians/bands so I have some idea of the precedent, although of course I don't know the strict legalese to it. But pretty much the gist of what I know is:

1. If you distribute officially-released sheet music, that's illegal (even though lots of circles do that anyway).
2. If there is officially-released sheet music and you copy it note-for-note to make it look like you made it, that's unethical but IDK how easy it is to "prove" that it's illegal or whatever.
3. If there is officially-released sheet music but you transcribe your sheet music from the audio on your own, that's kosher although I can see where really legally-trigger-happy copyright holders could be butthurt about it.
*4. If there's no officially-released sheet music, it's fine to transcribe/distribute your own, so go ahead.*

And of course, 5. If you try to sell it, I'm sure there's some way the Pokemon Company can go after you, and if they don't SOMEbody on the internet will pirate it and put it up somewhere for free, 'cause that's just how the internet works, so you might as well just put it up for free yourself.

Obviously this lies under #4. I don't know that any Pokemon-related sheet music has been officially released besides anime songs.


----------



## Autumn (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: Pokémon sheet music copyright?*



Sandstone-Shadow said:


> So I was bored today and I puzzled out the notes on the piano for GSC's Bellsprout Tower music. I really enjoy doing this, and I feel like it's a productive little something that I could put on my website.


this isn't even related to the question you asked but I would love to see this. I go around looking for sheet music for Pokémon music all the time but I can never seem to find any :C


----------



## nothing to see here (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: Pokémon sheet music copyright?*

Well, a midi file is basically sheet music in a format that can be read and played back by a computer's synthesizer... and video game midi sites are all over the place.  Vgmusic.com, in particular, is so big and so long-lasting that there's no way the companies _don't_ know about it yet... and they've never had copyright trouble from any of the big video game companies as far as I can remember.

So I really doubt you'll get into copyright-violation trouble for something like sheet music, at least as long as you're not trying to sell it.  It's one of those things that probably _technically_ violates a copyright, but nobody will ever actually get busted for it (again, unless they try to sell it.)


----------



## Furiianda (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: Pokémon sheet music copyright?*

What, uh... Fnrrf said. Also there's a website I tried to contribute to a while back called NinSheetMusic (http://ninsheetm.us/) so why not post up there rather than trying to host your own? Your name is still on it and (although they have some kinda sorta strict rules and they don't seem to update much) it'll get more publicity that way.

I think the reason my stuff didn't go up was because it wasn't really suited for piano... I don't play piano after all (not well anyway!) so I was just putting the notes right on the page as they were in the game without adaptation. 'Course, you shouldn't have that problem! 
(I'm still pretty butthurt they left up the Pokemon TCG intro as it had been, instead of using my version, because mine actually had the right notes and rhythms )< I guess it wasn't up to standards no matter how bad the current one was. Lamers! I mean _geez._)


----------

